# Surefire T1A Titan still worth it?



## jonesy (Apr 25, 2012)

It looks like the updated T1A at 100 lumens is now for sale. Does anyone have one yet and compared it to the normal 70 lumen model? Has the blue tint been fixed? 

http://www.surefire.com/illumination/flashlights/t1a-titan.html

I'm also wondering if it's worth the rather substantial premium compared to the new breed of variable lights from Jetbeam and Sunwayman. Any thoughts? I love my Surefires but find it hard to justify $250 for such a light.


----------



## nbp (Apr 25, 2012)

I can't comment on latest version, but I have the original T1A, and I love it. There is quite a lot written on that light as well, it seems most who have owned them really loved them, even though the output may not be the most amazing. 

Some good reading: Here Here (despite the title, a lot of positive comments in this one, plus several classic lines from some long-timers here)


----------



## Z-Tab (Apr 25, 2012)

Nice to see that the 100 Lumen version is up on the Surefire site. I think you're the first to find it listed, so I would be surprised if anybody had one in hand at this point.

Without knowing much of anything about the update, I couldn't say if it is a significant improvement. I can say that the build quality of my old T1A is absolutely superior to the other control ring lights I have owned (Sunwayman V10R Ti, Jetbeam TCR1) and it isn't that much more expensive than those.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 25, 2012)

These are great lights, for their specific purpose.

A 30% increase in output is not likely to be easily noticeable (by eye), or particularly needed.

If the new version has a warmer tint, however ... :devil:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 25, 2012)

Rock solid light.

Awesome stock if you don't mind very cool tints.

Amazing modded to a XP-G or XM-L. It's a floody light so it might do real nice with the new Nichia 219 LEDs.


----------



## Z-Tab (Apr 25, 2012)

Not to be too pedantic, but 70 to 100 is a 42% increase, which should be enough to be noticeable. The big difference really is going to come from what emitter they're using. If they're putting XP-Gs in the T1A, then I will definitely be on the lookout for one.


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 25, 2012)

When you pay the asking price for a SF, it shouldn't NEED an emitter upgrade as soon as you get it. Yeah, I know.....


----------



## archimedes (Apr 25, 2012)

Z-Tab said:


> Not to be too pedantic, but 70 to 100 is a 42% increase, which should be enough to be noticeable. The big difference really is going to come from what emitter they're using. If they're putting XP-Gs in the T1A, then I will definitely be on the lookout for one.



HDS/Ra "burst" mode steps down from 100 to 71 lumens (isn't that a 29% decrease?), and I can't notice it unless I'm _really _ looking for it.

And that's with my 170T's throwy beam .... I would think that it would be even _less _obvious with a floody output like the T1A (since the same total lumens are diffused over a wider area).

To my old eyes, anyway


----------



## Sean (Apr 25, 2012)

Good to see this is out. I was hoping they would update it and actually release it. Just have to find a dealer who carries it. After using my T1A, I just couldn't go to a different UI. So hopefully the led in this new version is a little warmer.


----------



## Viking (Apr 25, 2012)

archimedes said:


> HDS/Ra "burst" mode steps down from 100 to 71 lumens (isn't that a 29% decrease?)



Yes but that's not the same as going from 70 to 100.
Going from 70 to 100 is a 42 % *increase*.
30/70 x 100 = 42,857 %


Going from 100 to 71 is a 29% *decrease*.
29/100 x 100 = 29 %.


Remember allways to use the original number , when you are dividing


----------



## archimedes (Apr 25, 2012)

Viking said:


> Yes but that's not the same as going from 70 to 100.
> Going from 70 to 100 is a 42 % *increase*.
> 30/70 x 100 = 42,857 %
> 
> ...



I'm not disputing the math, but what's the relevance? It's still a change of 30 lumens, up or down, right? Whether you want to look at it as 70 to 100, or 100 to 70, 30% or 40%, whatever ... my point was that visual difference was not likely to be easily noticeable (at least by me, I guess).

The rough rule of thumb I use personally is that a doubling (100% change, if you like) of lumens are needed for any easily noticeable change in output ... and 10x (1000%) for apparent doubling in brightness.

I'm not sure that 3 significant digits are needed for calculating light output for these purposes ( "42.857% increase" ) , either ... 

Apologies to the OP if my sloppy math pulled this thread off-topic.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 25, 2012)

One thing which me be overlooked here is that Surefire had changed their ratings method on some lights over time. A few years back they used to severely underrate their lights output. Could it be possible that they have re-rated this light without changing anything? Just a thought.


----------



## archimedes (Apr 25, 2012)

My understanding is that this may have been the case with the E1B (80/110 lumen) model ?


----------



## Z-Tab (Apr 25, 2012)

Regardless of whether the increased brightness is noticeable, the important difference will be in the emitter that Surefire is using. If they just re-rated it and are using the same emitter, I will be very disappointed.


----------



## nbp (Apr 26, 2012)

If they were to put a new emitter in the T1A (doubt they did), I think they should use the XM-L, not the XP-G. A big floody die is really more appropriate for this light as it is designed as a close range flooder. The SSC P4 that was used was/is very good and is one of my favorite emitters for smooth floody beams. I don't think a big jump in lumens is very important anyways for this light, maybe 150 lm tops, but the increase in efficiency would be nice.


----------



## MrBenchmark (Apr 26, 2012)

I like my T1A a lot. It's nice that SF is increasing the lumens, but to be honest I really hope the efficiency goes up. My t1a eats batteries... More runtime would be welcome - I don't care about the output increase as much.


----------



## tandem (Apr 26, 2012)

What ^^^ said. I like my T1A very much, blue tint and all, but it does eat CR123A cells much faster than it should for a light of this output. Hopefully the new version uses a more efficient modern emitter.

Rather than continue to blow through primaries, I'm using 16340 rechargeable IMR cells with no ill effects despite the increased voltage.

I sometimes muse about modding / having someone modify this light. An efficient emitter (I'm not looking for more brightness necessarily) would be absolutely killer in the Titan.


----------



## Sean (Apr 26, 2012)

Well since the Surefire catalog states that the output has increased, I would expect that they actually changed the emitter. 

Why doesn't someone buy one so we can find out?


----------



## nbp (Apr 26, 2012)

You can easily get 100 lm out of the P4. Sorry to burst the bubble but it could be the same emitters guys. Just don't want you all to melt down if it is.  Either way, it's still a very useful light and my absolute favorite bedside light.


----------



## Sean (Apr 26, 2012)

nbp said:


> You can easily get 100 lm out of the P4. Sorry to burst the bubble but it could be the same emitters guys. Just don't want you all to melt down if it is.  Either way, it's still a very useful light and my absolute favorite bedside light.



Well that's true, but my main concern is that the original T1A P4 was too cool. I'm hoping the "new" one will be a bit warmer, even if it is a P4. We can always dream, can't we.


----------



## Kestrel (Apr 26, 2012)

Sean said:


> Well that's true, but my main concern is that the original T1A P4 was too cool. I'm hoping the "new" one will be a bit warmer, even if it is a P4. We can always dream, can't we.


Is now a good time to start an unsubstantiated rumor that the updated T1A will use the new Nichia 219 4500K high-CRI emitter, or should I wait until later? LOL.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 26, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Is now a good time to start an unsubstantiated rumor that the updated T1A will use the new Nichia 219 4500K high-CRI emitter, or should I wait until later? LOL.


I just wished that it could be true.


----------



## Hoosier Light (Apr 26, 2012)

The SureFire site says the low output is 1.0 lumens. Wasn't the old version known for a lower low? Why would they change this?


----------



## MrBenchmark (Apr 26, 2012)

The older light also said low output is 1.0 lumens. It's way lower than that - some tiny fraction of a lumen. (It is the dimmest low on any light I own.) I hope the new one is similarly dim, making a higher low would not be a feature - at least not a much higher low.


----------



## MY (Apr 26, 2012)

I own several control ring lights including the new Jetbeams and Sunwaymans. The T1A is by far the highest build quality. The control ring is the smoothest and most precise of them all. It is also quite compact. It has been one of my most favorite lights although I wish for a little more output and a lot more efficiency. Being able to tail stand and use RCRs would also be nice. My T1A tint is slightly cool - just the way I like it. I have been thinking of putting a XML in it. Those who have one modded with a XML, please post your experiences. Its a Surefire so you pay a lot more - it was worth it then as a cutting edge light. 

Regards


----------



## nbp (Apr 26, 2012)

Sean said:


> Well that's true, but my main concern is that the original T1A P4 was too cool. I'm hoping the "new" one will be a bit warmer, even if it is a P4. We can always dream, can't we.



HDS used P4s in their HI CRI Legacy lights, so such nice emitters definitely were made. Whether they are still in production or available in quantities needed to satisfy SF's needs is another question.


----------



## tolkaze (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm wondering if we will see a range of slight upgrades coming soon. My thinking is that it could be the same emitter (hopefully a different, less blue bin) but may be a different driver to cope with the new surefire rechargeable LiFePO4's. Could be a slight voltage increase on the driver board, which may mean more efficient design?

Personally though, I think this is less of an upgrade, and more coming into line with the Flashlight Standards. Perhaps a new emitter or driver, but could equally be a re-measurement of the output of the old light


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 26, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> Is now a good time to start an unsubstantiated rumor that the updated T1A will use the new Nichia 219 4500K high-CRI emitter, or should I wait until later? LOL.





pjandyho said:


> I just wished that it could be true.



Mine does! :thumbsup:Just spent the night upgrading the emitter in mine and it is exquisite. Easily 100+ lumens and probably closer to 150.



Hoosier Light said:


> The SureFire site says the low output is 1.0 lumens. Wasn't the old version known for a lower low? Why would they change this?



This is how it has always read but it goes way lower. Still one of the lowest lows out there and with the rotary control knob you get more low level flexibilty than any other light out there.



tolkaze said:


> I'm wondering if we will see a range of slight upgrades coming soon. My thinking is that it could be the same emitter (hopefully a different, less blue bin) but may be a different driver to cope with the new surefire rechargeable LiFePO4's. Could be a slight voltage increase on the driver board, which may mean more efficient design?
> 
> Personally though, I think this is less of an upgrade, and more coming into line with the Flashlight Standards. Perhaps a new emitter or driver, but could equally be a re-measurement of the output of the old light



I don't mean to come across as negative, but I wouldn't get your hopes up that anything has changed with this light. It's always used a SSC P4 and you can be sure that Surefire gets their LED supply from the mass market. They've never been too picky with the angry blue tints they use in their lights.

I've been using LiFePO4 batteries in my T1A for a few years now so that's nothing new. It will even run on RCR123 cells if the voltage is down below 3.8v or so but it wont run on a fully charged one. I don't think they've changed the driver - if you've ever pulled on apart the driver is almost a work of art. That they have squeezed a stack of 3 PCBs with a potentiometer and a huge inductor is amazing. And even though simple in function the driver packs a ton of features. It's a true current controlled infinitely variable driver. It features a auto shutoff protection circuit in case the light has been turned on just a bit in your pocket. It also features a slow ramping technology - when you turn the control real fast you can see that the level change speed is controlled and will sometimes play catch-up if you are quick enough.


----------



## THE_dAY (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd love to see beamshots of that T1A with 219, sounds the the perfect edc.


----------



## Sean (Apr 27, 2012)

One thing I can say for sure, I have one of the earliest T1A's and it's not 100 lumens. It's about 81 or so and I've had pretty good luck measuring lumen output from lights that are less than about 120 lumens. So at the very least they are using higher output P4's. Hopefully someone buys one and tells us if it's as blue as the original. I've seen several ebay sellers claim to be selling the new 100 lumen version but admit the box states 70 lumens. If I didn't just spend some money on other lights I would get one and find out.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Apr 27, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> I'd love to see beamshots of that T1A with 219, sounds the the perfect edc.



I'll try and take some comparisons shots over the weekend.


----------



## Hoosier Light (Apr 27, 2012)

So when will the new ones get to the dealers?


----------



## Sean (May 8, 2012)

Oh come on I know someone must have bought one by now!


----------



## bluebonnet (May 17, 2012)

Sean said:


> ...I've seen several ebay sellers claim to be selling the new 100 lumen version but admit the box states 70 lumens...



I found this interesting and called SureFire. Sure enough, the CSR at SureFire told me that there is no documentation on or in the box that states the newer version T1A Titan currently being shipped is 100 lumens. I decided not to order the Titan at this time.


----------



## Hoosier Light (May 17, 2012)

I heard from one of the CPF dealers a week or so ago that SureFire has a decent stock of the old version and is not shipping the new version yet.


----------



## Sean (May 17, 2012)

Looks like they need a sale to move the old stock.


----------



## EV_007 (May 17, 2012)

Still use and love mine. The smooth, variable output is second to none.


----------



## AZPops (May 17, 2012)

B&H is showing the TIA 100 lumen in stock! Well, if it is the 100 lumen T1A, I haven't called to verify if it is! May be tomorrow, before I, ... well, you know!


----------



## AZPops (May 18, 2012)

nbp said:


> I can't comment on latest version, but I have the original T1A, and I love it. There is quite a lot written on that light as well, it seems most who have owned them really loved them, even though the output may not be the most amazing.
> 
> Some good reading: Here Here (despite the title, a lot of positive comments in this one, plus several classic lines from some long-timers here)




Pushed me off the fence! Ordered without calling B&H to confirm if it's the 100 lumen T1A! What the heck, it's only going on my key chain! ... :shrug:


----------



## Z-Tab (May 18, 2012)

In my experience, the T1A is still the best variable control light available. You won't be disappointed. 

Please give us an update when you get it. With a photo of the emitter, if possible!


----------



## AZPops (May 18, 2012)

Z-Tab said:


> In my experience, the T1A is still the best variable control light available. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Please give us an update when you get it. With a photo of the emitter, if possible!




I'll give it a shot, or the best I can with my point n' shoot casio! One of these days I have to figure out how to set the micro setting on it!


----------



## pjandyho (May 18, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Pushed me off the fence! Ordered without calling B&H to confirm if it's the 100 lumen T1A! What the heck, it's only going on my key chain! ... :shrug:


You would love it. It is not the most efficient amongst the competitors by today's standards, but it really has the nicest rotary UI that I have ever experienced. All you get is a very gradual and consistently smooth switching of output from minimum to high when you rotate the ring. No sudden jump in output nor maxing out in the output before the end of the rotation sequence. Tint might be a little too cool for my liking but I can see a great improvement from those T1A which I have seen previously. It is a very solid EDC light which have been dropped countless times by my own carelessness, and yet all it has are a couple of small little dings to show. It is probably the best low output light I have ever had and it has the lowest output from what I have seen. Definitely no way of blinding myself when I get up in the middle of the night. If you are like me who treasure lights that has low low moon mode, you will love this light.


----------



## AZPops (May 18, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> You would love it. It is not the most efficient amongst the competitors by today's standards, but it really has the nicest rotary UI that I have ever experienced. All you get is a very gradual and consistently smooth switching of output from minimum to high when you rotate the ring. No sudden jump in output nor maxing out in the output before the end of the rotation sequence. Tint might be a little too cool for my liking but I can see a great improvement from those T1A which I have seen previously. It is a very solid EDC light which have been dropped countless times by my own carelessness, and yet all it has are a couple of small little dings to show. It is probably the best low output light I have ever had and it has the lowest output from what I have seen. Definitely no way of blinding myself when I get up in the middle of the night. If you are like me who treasure lights that has low low moon mode, you will love this light.




Thanks, I'm really hoping that the T1A will earn a permanent place on my key chain! I opted for the free shipping offer so it should arrive sometime next week! After which Z-Tab, I won't forget to take n' post a few shots of the business end!

Btw kind of off topic but, does anyone know how to set the micro setting on a Casio Exilim EX-S880?


----------



## bluebonnet (May 18, 2012)

Hoosier Light said:


> I heard from one of the CPF dealers a week or so ago that SureFire has a decent stock of the old version and is not shipping the new version yet.


The authorized SF dealer that I spoke with this week said pretty much the same thing, Hoosier Light. Something else odd; the SF CSR told me that SF has been shipping the 100 lumens T1A Titan since January of this year...in a box marked 70 lumens MAX...and that SF might add a "sticky lable" to update the 70 lumens max output on the box. Perhaps she is mistaken...I don't have a clue. I sure hope someone on this forum will confirm that these newer version T1A Titans currently being shipped by SureFire are in fact 100 lumens. I'm curious about this lack of documentation from SureFire on their shipping boxes for the T1A.


----------



## Sean (May 18, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Thanks, I'm really hoping that the T1A will earn a permanent place on my key chain! I opted for the free shipping offer so it should arrive sometime next week! After which Z-Tab, I won't forget to take n' post a few shots of the business end!
> 
> Btw kind of off topic but, does anyone know how to set the micro setting on a Casio Exilim EX-S880?



Great! Can't wait to see it! I also noticed B&H listed the 100 lumen version. I tried emailing them about it weeks ago but got no response.


----------



## AZPops (May 18, 2012)

Sean said:


> Great! Can't wait to see it! I also noticed B&H listed the 100 lumen version. I tried emailing them about it weeks ago but got no response.



I was planning on calling them (can't type fast enough to do the live chat thing), but now I figure I'll just wait! .... lol


----------



## F250XLT (May 18, 2012)

Z-Tab said:


> In my experience, the T1A is still the best variable control light available. You won't be disappointed.
> 
> Please give us an update when you get it. With a photo of the emitter, if possible!



Too bad you have to win the tint lottery to not be disappointed.


----------



## Z-Tab (May 18, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Too bad you have to win the tint lottery to not be disappointed.



I agree that the tints can be bad, and I got mine changed, but not everybody needs a particular tint to be happy. The whole point of this thread is that Surefire seems to have updated it, so the "tint lottery" might have more winners these days.

If not, modders can change the emitter to whatever you want, which I think makes it one of the best lights available at any price.


----------



## F250XLT (May 18, 2012)

Z-Tab said:


> I agree that the tints can be bad, and I got mine changed, but not everybody needs a particular tint to be happy. The whole point of this thread is that Surefire seems to have updated it, so the "tint lottery" might have more winners these days.
> 
> If not, modders can change the emitter to whatever you want, which I think makes it one of the best lights available at any price.




Makes for a pretty expensive light, when you have to send it off to get modded because the tint is terrible. I'm not a total tint snob, but blue/purple is unacceptable for a light with this price tag. There are much better options out there, for a lot less money IMO.


----------



## Z-Tab (May 18, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Makes for a pretty expensive light, when you have to send it off to get modded because the tint is terrible. I'm not a total tint snob, but blue/purple is unacceptable for a light with this price tag. There are much better options out there, for a lot less money IMO.



But again, you're ignoring the point of the thread, which is that Surefire has updated the specs on the T1A. Nobody knows what the new 100 Lumen version is like. If it is the same as the 70 Lumen version, then that's a disappointment, but it's ridiculous to complain about the tint without anybody on CPF being able to confirm that they've actually seen one of these lights in person.

For what the T1A does, I honestly do not agree that there are better options. As someone who owns more than one LF2XT, you must realize that sometimes you've got to spend a bit more to get a light that is exactly right for your needs.


----------



## F250XLT (May 18, 2012)

I'm not ignoring the point at all...The title is "Surefire T1A still worth it?", and I don't think it ever was. And if there was a groundbreaking change, do you really think they would be shipping it in the same box as the old version?


----------



## nbp (May 18, 2012)

Maybe we could just let AZPops try the light out and make up his own mind on the matter, hey?

Yeah, the T1A is pretty cool tinted, but I still love mine and use it every single day. He might be as enamored with it as some of us already are. :shrug:


----------



## AZPops (May 18, 2012)

Thanks guys, I know most have read of my concerns in regards to the tints in the beam of the lights I purchase (or have purchased in the past). However I’ve read a few threads on the T1A, as well as on the LX2 and E1b Back Up (before placing my order on these two) and am well aware of issues I may be facing.

In regards to the possibility of the T1A’s tint being blue or purple, again I’m well aware of this issue with the T1A. But tint isn’t a primary concern with this light, it’s overall build, UI and Surefire’s warranty is the reason I‘ve gravitated toward this light.


----------



## beach honda (May 19, 2012)

I enjoy my T1A very much and the tint is pretty darn decent on my sample. Would like to have it upgraded to a nichia 219 in the near future by someone like DeFabricata!


----------



## bluebonnet (May 25, 2012)

B&H states on its website that they are no longer selling the 100 lumen version T1A Titan "until further notice."


----------



## AZPops (May 25, 2012)

Not sure if you'll be able to tell what emitter is in my T1A from my inept ability in taking photos. Can't figure out the macro setting on my camera! But here the shots I took;


















I just received the light, messed with it for awhile then installed it on my key ring, so we'll see how it goes. However, my first impression on the T1A is I like the size of the light and the rotating UI is very smooth (has a nice specific (?) detent in the Rotary).

The tint on my T1A has a light green (not an angry green) tint to it's spill, but again as I mentioned earlier, the tint is not my main concern with this light, build, and it's UI is. However, I am glad that it’s not an angry green! … lol …or it may be sent out for a mod, but I’m glad it’s not! 

Edit: The center of the beam has an extremely light blue tint with a light blue green tint in the spill IF you're close to something. Are confused yet? ... lol

In regards if it's a 70 Lumen or the newer/latest 100 Lumen T1A, is again a non issue since I'll be using the light in it's lower to medium output selections, but found that the highest output on this T1A is more then sufficient for this lights intended purpose.

I work throughout the night, every night while on contract so my other EDC that's always on my belt when the sun sets is my HDS Rotary (and as soon as the dogs and I are working, I also have a longer distance light on me as well. Which at this time is either my HD XML on a MD2 body or LX-Tu, I mean LX2). Don't think I need to say more on the practicality of Lumens/distance for my needs. 

Btw as mentioned your absolutely right, the T1A is aesthetically pleasing to the eye, when in hand it has a quality feel to it, has just the right amount of weight and fits right in with my keys! In other words, it already has me in the mind set that this light will be a keeper.

The box say's that it's a 70 lumen, without any other notifications of it being the 100 Lumen model.

Back to the OP’s question “Is It Still Worth It”? Time will tell, but I’m also confident in saying that I wish I bought this light for my key ring before spending (as well as wasting) money on the lights I’ve purchased before this light! One such light btw, never made it on my key ring, but is presently sleeping with the fishes somewhere in a landfill in the Sonoran Desert!


----------



## AZPops (May 25, 2012)

Sorry duplicate post!


----------



## Sean (May 26, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Not sure if you'll be able to tell what emitter is in my T1A from my inept ability in taking photos. Can't figure out the macro setting on my camera! But here the shots I took;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your T1A sounds great. Let me know if you ever decide to sell it. Slight green tint is my favorite.


----------



## AZPops (May 26, 2012)

Sean said:


> Your T1A sounds great. Let me know if you ever decide to sell it. Slight green tint is my favorite.




I wouldn't hold your breath on me sell'in it! .... .... Ok guys seriously, I'm SOLD! This light lit up an area about 30 plus yards on it's highest setting with a great low to medium, n' it fits well in the pocket so we're good to go! And the tint is pleasing to my eyes, nothing to be disappointed about, nor did it disappoint regarding the overall decision about this purchase!

Oh, and one other thing, ... Harlee n' Calvin's biscuits has at present, no ill effects on the T1A's coating!


----------



## Torchaddict (May 26, 2012)

Judging from the pics, it definitely is not a modern Cree emitter. Looks like an old Seoul P4 to me.


----------



## brianna (May 26, 2012)

I only own Surefire lights, except for a Fenix E15 on my key chain. In general I would only consider a Surefire light. With that being said:

I think this model is pathetic. So much money for so little performance and a green or blue tint. The only positive thing this light has going for it is the wonderful UI. It is very heavy and large for a key chain light. The Surefire E1B is only a little longer and heavier for comparison. I only wish Surefire would come out with a cr123a Titan with the size, performance, and weight as the Fenix E15. Plus you have to worry about the tail cap on the Surefire unscrewing while attached to your key chain


----------



## AZPops (May 26, 2012)

brianna said:


> I only own Surefire lights, except for a Fenix E15 on my key chain. In general I would only consider a Surefire light. With that being said:
> 
> I think this model is pathetic. So much money for so little performance and a green or blue tint. The only positive thing this light has going for it is the wonderful UI. It is very heavy and large for a key chain light. The Surefire E1B is only a little longer and heavier for comparison. I only wish Surefire would come out with a cr123a Titan with the size, performance, and weight as the Fenix E15. Plus you have to worry about the tail cap on the Surefire unscrewing while attached to your key chain




Awh geez Brianna, why don't you tell us how U really feel! .....







It's presently on my key chain!








The tail cap seems tight, and the action of the Rotary has enough tension to it that I don't see the light turning on in my pocket. I use my keys opening locks all night, and as mentioned everythings A'Ok! Unless something drastically happens, I don't see it being taken off or retired!

Plus, well it's only been one night, but did I mention that Harlee and Calvin's Hypo-Allergenic Biscuits hasn't hurt it! .... Yet!


----------



## bluebonnet (May 26, 2012)

I would still consider the T1A Titan if SureFire would document in/on the box that the T1A Titan they are currently shipping is 100 lumens. And AZPops...thank you for the photos and your take on your new Titan. Much appreciated.


----------



## nbp (May 26, 2012)

Definitely a SSC P4.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 26, 2012)

The Titan is great but not at retail price.


----------



## beach honda (May 26, 2012)

Solscud007 said:


> The Titan is great but not at retail price.




Who needs retail when you've got cpfm?

I scored mine MINT from run4jc at a fabulous price and still carry it everyday. Thanks Dan!


Throw a nichia high CRI emitter in there and it's up to date and ten times more useful.


----------



## Sean (May 26, 2012)

brianna said:


> I only own Surefire lights, except for a Fenix E15 on my key chain. In general I would only consider a Surefire light. With that being said:
> 
> I think this model is pathetic. So much money for so little performance and a green or blue tint. The only positive thing this light has going for it is the wonderful UI. It is very heavy and large for a key chain light. The Surefire E1B is only a little longer and heavier for comparison. I only wish Surefire would come out with a cr123a Titan with the size, performance, and weight as the Fenix E15. Plus you have to worry about the tail cap on the Surefire unscrewing while attached to your key chain



Yep, I understand. I've used a few different keychain lights and what drives me crazy (after getting used to my T1A) is trying to operate them one handed. It never fails, I try to tighten the head of a multi-mode keychain light one handed and before I can get it tight enough it changes modes, skips and stutter steps. Nope, sorry. I'll keep my T1A on my keychain. Smooth, one handed operation with the ability to stop at any brightness level I want. Those other keychain lights just don't cut it for me anymore. The T1A has ruined me with it's great UI.  I've carried it on my keychain for 3 years now and it's never failed me.


----------



## Solscud007 (May 27, 2012)

Look guys, I think it is agreed that the Titan UI is great. Sure it is not a bright as other lights. But are we that stingy? I have two titans. I wish I could justify the TI Titan. My Titan is a back up on my keychain. My favorite go to light is my V10R TI. Brighter and runs on AA. However it is not really a one handed light. Sure I can activate it, but adjusting the levels is requires some tricky articulation or a senpcond hand.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (May 27, 2012)

I have to agree with one statement that's repeated over and over again - the T1A is not worth the price stock. To me that is about 80% true. The P4 in there is pathetic.

Lucky for me I was bold enough to attempt the mod on one of my T1As. It's tough to get the electronics out of there, but if you can do it right it produces a light that it so worth it. I've modded a few personal T1As (some several times) to XP-Gs, XM-Ls and 219s. All of these LEDs produce great beams with varying degrees of flood (which I believe is very important in a light like this - you don't want all spot).

I have to re-iterate that I go back to my Surefire T1A nearly daily for use around the house, especially at night. 
- One handed operation.
- Completely silent movement.
- Lowest low on the market.
- Long lasting battery life.
- Wide area spreading flood.
- Nice big spot with the LEDs mentioned above.


Mods required to make this light worthy (IMO):
- Neutral/HiCRI LED swap.
- Grind down tailcap to make it tailstand and re-finish.


----------



## nbp (May 27, 2012)

One advantage of the P4 that is not really being noted either here is the quality of the beam. Despite being an older emitter, it is still one my favorites in terms of smooth floody light. I still have numerous P4 equipped lights, such as a Ra Twisty, BitZ pocket, the T1A, 3 G2Ls. Also had a couple P4 Ra Clickies (140 and HI CRI) but those had to be replaced as they were defective. I've not seen a Cree powered light yet that puts out the kind of smooth, even, artifact/ring free beam those P4 lights do. If SF could have sourced these emitters in the pure white or HI CRI flavors that Henry used in his lights, I don't see how anyone could complain. I give up some tint quality for overall beam quality as well as all the the other aspects mentioned previously when it comes to this light.


----------



## AZPops (May 31, 2012)

It's been about a week, and all I have to report or state is "I Freak'in Love my T1A"! It's perfect the way it is, no modding needed! That's about it!

Well, ... may be it could use a couple trit tubes on it! .... lol ..... Juuuuust kidding folks!


----------



## AZPops (May 31, 2012)

Ok Surefire, where's my free flashlight you promised? ......


----------



## beach honda (May 31, 2012)

Pops, Glad you're diggin the T1A!


----------



## AZPops (May 31, 2012)

beach honda said:


> Pops, Glad you're diggin the T1A!




Thanks, this is a tough little light, feels great in the hand, love the UI, fits well with the keys, and nice to look at as well!


----------



## bluebonnet (Jun 6, 2012)

I received this from SureFire yestersay: "...The TIA-BK-WH you have ordered is currently out of stock. When this item becomes available we will ship your order. We are unable to offer a firm date of availability; however the lead-time for this item is 2-3 weeks...."


----------



## AZPops (Jun 6, 2012)

bluebonnet said:


> I received this from SureFire yestersay: "...The TIA-BK-WH you have ordered is currently out of stock. When this item becomes available we will ship your order. We are unable to offer a firm date of availability; however the lead-time for this item is 2-3 weeks...."




B&H Photo is no longer selling it as well. But other site's are listing it.


----------



## Sean (Jun 6, 2012)

That's odd. Others reported there were so many of the 70 lumen version that they couldn't send the new 100 lumen version out. Now they are out of stock? Well, maybe that's good news. When B&H gets these in stock again they should be the new 100 lumen version.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jun 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> That's odd. Others reported there were so many of the 70 lumen version that they couldn't send the new 100 lumen version out. Now they are out of stock? Well, maybe that's good news. When B&H gets these in stock again they should be the new 100 lumen version.



I thought it was a bit odd, too. Dealers can't get them and SureFire claims they are out of stock. And, SureFire's website does not reflect this out of stock status. I was E-mailed this information shortly after I placed the web order for the 100 lumens Titan.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jun 6, 2012)

AZPops said:


> B&H Photo is no longer selling it as well. But other site's are listing it.



By any chance have you seen the newer version on other web sites? I wasn't able to find any selling the 100 lumens T1A.


----------



## AZPops (Jun 6, 2012)

bluebonnet said:


> By any chance have you seen the newer version on other web sites? I wasn't able to find any selling the 100 lumens T1A.



Same here, so far the few sites I check with are listing/selling the 70 lumen model, and one site doesn't seam to want to sell it since they list the T1A 70 lumen price at full MSRP.

Btw, B&H Photo isn't listing the T1A 100 lumen as "out of stock", but "Item not for sale". Which is where I purchased my T1A listed as the 100 lumen version. I guess they had a few returns is why they decided to stop selling the T1A.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jun 28, 2012)

AZPops said:


> Same here, so far the few sites I check with are listing/selling the 70 lumen model, and one site doesn't seam to want to sell it since they list the T1A 70 lumen price at full MSRP.
> 
> Btw, B&H Photo isn't listing the T1A 100 lumen as "out of stock", but "Item not for sale". Which is where I purchased my T1A listed as the 100 lumen version. I guess they had a few returns is why they decided to stop selling the T1A.



The T1A 100 lumens version is currently offered with a 7-14 day shipment disclaimer as of yesterday on the B&H website. SureFire has the Titan backordered so this likely explains the reason for B&H's shipment delay notice. I've not found the 100 lumens model anywhere else to date.


----------



## Sean (Jul 2, 2012)

It looks as if B&H has the T1A back in stock. Any takers?


----------



## AZPops (Jul 2, 2012)

Sean said:


> It looks as if B&H has the T1A back in stock. Any takers?




You first ... 




:laughing:



Just kidding around! I'm actually very satisfied with my T1A! Plus, I'm ...


----------



## DimmerD (Jul 4, 2012)

Power went out last night and I pulled the old T1A out and compared it with a Quark high CRI. Side by side you can really see the blue compared to the golden tint, even my wife noticed. I forgot how smooth the T1A is, it's feels like a high quality ball bearing is in there it's so smooth. The beam is perfect, not throwy but definitely floody, works great for lighting anything in your close vicinity. 
I wonder if it developed a problem and I had to send it in for repair would I maybe get lucky and get the newer 100 lumen version as a replacement?


----------



## bluebonnet (Jul 4, 2012)

Sean said:


> It looks as if B&H has the T1A back in stock. Any takers?



I will call SureFire tomorrow and see if the T1A is currently shipping...or if it is still backordered. If SureFire customer service says it is on backorder, I will wait to get it from _another_ retailer after SureFire resumes shipping.

[edit].......and yes, SF customer service states the T1A is currently in stock as of July 5th, 2012.


----------



## Sean (Jul 5, 2012)

bluebonnet said:


> [edit].......and yes, SF customer service states the T1A is currently in stock as of July 5th, 2012.



That's the 100 lumen version, correct?


----------



## gunga (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm curious, would all the T1A lovers consider a Jetbeam RRT-01 or TCR-1?


----------



## Sean (Jul 5, 2012)

gunga said:


> I'm curious, would all the T1A lovers consider a Jetbeam RRT-01 or TCR-1?



I've got the RRT01. It's very nice and bright but the beam is ringy and the control ring is rough to turn, but overall the Jetbeam is really nice.


----------



## gunga (Jul 5, 2012)

I've got a couple TCR1s, modded the emitters to neutral tint, found some OP reflectors to clean up the beam, added a bit of damping grease to one and changed the other (1 I could open, the other not). Feel is quite silky, beam is smooth, and tint is very nice (5A tint). So to me it's an option. I just wanted to offer it since it also tailstands, has a clip etc, since people are mentioning that here.

Don't want to get into a Surefire vs anything debate. Just offering an alternative.

EDIT: Sell me your RRT-01 if you don't want it.


----------



## AZPops (Jul 5, 2012)

The closest I have of the lights mentioned is a V10R. Although the lights are similar in size, the smaller size of the T1A makes a big difference when carried on my key ring. The other feature I appreciate is not having to reposition the light in my hands, and the no brain’er (not having to think) UI.

Similar reason to why I appreciate the smart design of an HDS Rotary. While my HDS Rotary was in for warranty repairs. I took a chance on the IFE1 when I ordered it from lightjunction (I took advantage of, is it Jeff‘s, aggressive pricing on the light). While using the IFE1, I thought, if this light had the Rotary function on the tail end, it would make a good light a pleasure to use (I was aslo glad that it fit in the Rotary‘s Kydex holster).


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 5, 2012)

gunga said:


> I've got a couple TCR1s, modded the emitters to neutral tint, found some OP reflectors to clean up the beam, added a bit of damping grease to one and changed the other (1 I could open, the other not). Feel is quite silky, beam is smooth, and tint is very nice (5A tint). So to me it's an option. I just wanted to offer it since it also tailstands, has a clip etc, since people are mentioning that here.
> 
> Don't want to get into a Surefire vs anything debate. Just offering an alternative.
> 
> EDIT: Sell me your RRT-01 if you don't want it.



+1

I got a tcr1 recently and it is quite good. Just a little to big to be a full replacement for the t1a, but a very nice equivalent light.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jul 6, 2012)

Sean said:


> That's the 100 lumen version, correct?



Yes, that is my understanding from speaking with a SureFire customer service representative.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jul 12, 2012)

Regarding my new T1A Titan received today, I note that the features section in the User Manual states "Max Output" is "100 lumens." I was pleased to see that SureFire has _indeed_ documented the lumen increase, even though the box still states "70 Max Lumen Output." I'd say the color temperature of my T1A is slightly cooler than that of my E1B...a neutral tint if I were asked to describe it (no blueish quality for sure). I don't own a digital camera so I sincerely apologize for not being able to provide a photo. The center beam looks well focused and less floody than I had anticipated. A keeper for sure.

Edit: Forgot to mention that the specifications listed in the User Manual (T1A Titan Rev.B) state the runtime (at max output of 100 lumens) is 2.25 hours. I believe this figure of 2.25 hours is bit longer than what is stated on SureFire's website.


----------



## dchao (Jul 12, 2012)

I also just received mine this morning too. I agree, the new T1A is more useful than my old T1A. This one has a more focused hot spot, and the angry blue tint is also gone. The tint is only slightly cooler compared to my other LED lights, but you will not notice it on daily basis.

My box has a 90 lumens sticker covering the old rating on the front. But the side is still saying High 70. The manual has been reprinted with the new 90 lumens rating too (now up to Rev C). But no where it does say "100 lumens". Very odd. But I am not going to loose sleep over 10 lumens. lol

Yep, the new T1A is a keeper.

(I have been using my old T1A with IMR16340 for a few years now, and the light is still going strong, I'm planning to use the new T1A with IMR16340 too)


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 12, 2012)

When you compare the old and new lights is there any visible differences? Reflector or LED differences?


----------



## dchao (Jul 12, 2012)

Both the reflector and emitter look identical.

One major difference is on the body, now it has a matt finish and is very very slightly thicker. Bezel has the same glossy finish. Bezel is looser on my old T1A, maybe that is due to the everyday use of my old light, or SF has tighten the specs so it won't turn itself on in your pocket (which has never happened to me).

Just want to add, according to my Rev C Specs:
Max Output = 90 lumens
Runtime (at max output) = 2.25 hour

I think this is the correct specs, and the web site is incorrect. Because my T1A feel not very warm even after extended use, so I can believe the 2.25 hour claim.


----------



## brianna (Jul 12, 2012)

bluebonnet said:


> Edit: Forgot to mention that the specifications listed in the User Manual (T1A Titan Rev.B) state the runtime (at max output of 100 lumens) is 2.25 hours. I believe this figure of 2.25 hours is bit longer than what is stated on SureFire's website.



If we really can get 100 lumen's for 2.25 hours I will have to get one. I think the surefire website claimed 1 hour at a 100 lumen's before the revision you told us about.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 12, 2012)

Sean said:


> ... The T1A has ruined me with it's great UI.  I've carried it on my keychain for 3 years now and it's never failed me.



Sean, could you take a picture or two of your T1A? I'm curious to see how a T1A's finish has held up after three years of keychain use.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jul 13, 2012)

brianna said:


> If we really can get 100 lumen's for 2.25 hours I will have to get one. I think the surefire website claimed 1 hour at a 100 lumen's before the revision you told us about.


SureFire qualifies runtime specs for the T1A with this statement on its website: "*Runtime (at highest setting for multiple-output flashlights) until output drops below 50 lumens " There is no such qualification in the User Manual, but I'd think the website statement still holds true in either case.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re Runtime*:
I believe SF has always rated their runtime until it is 50% of the rated max. That's actually not so bad. Other manufacturers sometimes rate the battery runtimes until it's dimmer that a firefly's butt.

------------------------------------------------------

*On another note:*
I love my SF T1As for many reasons but the following are the most prominent:
- Very small in size. Pocketable.
- Butter smooth infinitely variable level control.
- One of the lowest lows around which is great in the dark.

There's also always been a few issues I wish were addressed which would truly make this light "perfect":
- No tailstanding. That kinda stinks for use around the house. My solution was to file off the back strap loop, clean up the cap and paint it with some hard coat black grill epoxy spray paint - looks pretty good and very durable.
- Limited battery options. It does last a long time on CR123s but it would be nice to be able to use a regular RCR123 in the light (without having to bleed them down to ~3.6v first). SF has just never gotten on the ball with supporting regular RCR123 cells. LiMN cells do work but they've got pretty poor capacity.
- Not quite enough light. It's usually enough light for 90% of what I need to do, but there are those time I wish I could get just a little more light w/o having to find something brighter. And, a jump from 70 to 100 lumens is not quite what I am talking about.

My point? I recently purchased a TC-R1 from the marketplace and have been really loving this light. It lead me towards purchasing the non-Ti regular RRT01 and I must say that this is a near perfect light for my needs as I've ever found. It will never replace my T1A but the two will definitely be sharing carry time. Why am I so taken by this light?
- Infinitely variable level control. Not quite as smooth as T1A but still completely functional.
- Lowest low I've ever seen. This light can go so low that it makes the T1A on it's lowest appear bright.
- Power Output. Approx 250 lumens on a CR123 and 4-500 on a RCR123/18350.
- Battery options. Basic support of CR123s and enhanced performance support for LiIons. And (mega bonus) support for 18350 sized cells for awesome runtime and power in a really small package. An Ultrafire 18350 protected cell (rated at 1200mAh but realistically tested to be 900mAh) will last both super long and allow for super bright.
- Tailstanding. Stable and you can still attach a lanyard.
- Very easily modable. If you don't like the tint, and XM-L swap can be done in under 15 minutes. T1A - that's a serious project to pull apart and mod. If you don't care for the beam, get a McR18 or McR18s reflector from The Shoppe, file it down a bit to fit and now you have a nice OP reflector.
- Cost. A new T1A $250 new = OUCH! A new RRT01 $105 = not too bad.

Anyway - I don't want to be the thread killer here and start a debate over any little particulars. I just wanted to present a cost effective option which is inferior in some ways to the T1A yet at the same time superior in a few areas too.


----------



## scout24 (Jul 13, 2012)

I think the T1A is still worth the price of admission from the standpoint of build quality and level of service should you need it, as well as a tried and true electronics and switch package. I own and use an RRT-01, and agree that it brings a lot to the plate. As said, tailstanding, a clip, and a wider range of output. Modified McR20 reflector delivers a fantastic beam, and though I haven't, modding does look a lot easier. Different cell support is a bonus, too. It is a bit bigger than the T1A, though. I would love to see a re-design of the T1A to include a clip option as well as tailstanding capability. That said, I wouldn't worry if I dropped a T1A...


----------



## Sean (Jul 13, 2012)

RobertM said:


> Sean, could you take a picture or two of your T1A? I'm curious to see how a T1A's finish has held up after three years of keychain use.


----------



## Sean (Jul 13, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> - Cost. A new T1A $250 new = OUCH! A new RRT01 $105 = not too bad.



Yea but many dealers sell the T1A for around $170.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 13, 2012)

Sean said:


> Yea but many dealers sell the T1A for around $170.



I've seen that more recently, but I've wondered if that was just to close-out stock on the old model. I've never paid the $249 myself either. You can snag them on e-bay sometimes for $130.


----------



## bluebonnet (Jul 13, 2012)

I paid $199.85 for the 2012 model T1A with a spec of 100 lumens and $170.00 for a 2011 model with a spec of 70 lumens. Darned if I can see any difference. My Pentax Digital Spotmeter didn't see any difference either when I compared the two models at maximum output to measure the EV from the reflected light each produced.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 13, 2012)

Sean said:


>



Thanks Sean! It looks like it has held up pretty well overall. As soon as you posted the picture, I actually recognized it from CPFMP. You know you must be a CPFMP addict when you start recognizing the photos...


----------



## brianna (Aug 18, 2012)

I say it is not worth it. 90 lumens with a 1 hour run time to 50 lumens is pretty sad. The new EB1 which is supposed to come out 4Th quarter of 2012 is 200 lumens with a run time to 50 lumens in 1.3 hours. No clue why surefire would put such a low power inefficient emitter in the Titan when they could have used the better EB1 emitter. Of course we may not see the EB1 for another 10 years if ever so maybe that is the answer.


----------



## nbp (Aug 18, 2012)

You rip on cheap lights...you rip on expensive lights. What lights DO you like brianna? Or are you generally just a grumpy person?


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 18, 2012)

nbp said:


> You rip on cheap lights...you rip on expensive lights. What lights DO you like brianna? Or are you generally just a grumpy person?



Maybe he is the troll........


----------



## nbp (Aug 18, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Maybe he is the troll........



Who, me? :thinking:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 18, 2012)

I dunno - maybe - maybe not. I'm not pointing fingers. 

Personally I don't care - just made a sarcastic comment based on the other post. I didn't mean to offend - so I'm sorry if I did.

Edit - the apology was meant towards brianna - if applicable.

NBP - that was not directed at you at all.......


----------



## Shooter21 (Aug 18, 2012)

i would think brianna is a female.


----------



## nbp (Aug 18, 2012)

That's why I was confused, haha. 

Anyways, as I've posted before, I think the T1A is super. I let someone else take the hit on the retail price and got it used for a lot less, but I use it every day. And again, as I've said before, ripping on this light for it's shortish runtime on high is stupid, because you don't buy a T1A as a blaster anyways and likely seldom use high for a lengthy period. Most people buy it for the super low modes and finite output adjustment it's capable of and at those modes it runs forever on a cell.


----------



## AZPops (Aug 19, 2012)

nbp said:


> That's why I was confused, haha.
> 
> Anyways, as I've posted before, I think the T1A is super. I let someone else take the hit on the retail price and got it used for a lot less, but I use it every day. And again, as I've said before, ripping on this light for it's shortish runtime on high is stupid, *because you don't buy a T1A as a blaster* anyways *and* *likely seldom use high *for a lengthy period. Most people buy it for the super low modes and finite output adjustment it's capable of and at those modes it runs forever on a cell.




Yup, I agree, when I used my T1A. It's more or less dialed to around the 40 to 60 percent output, or lower, and I'm still on the orig. battery.




PS



... Brianna, please remind me to *"NEVER"* get you angry at me, OK? .....


----------



## brianna (Aug 19, 2012)

nbp said:


> You rip on cheap lights...you rip on expensive lights. What lights DO you like brianna? Or are you generally just a grumpy person?



I am just frustrated. I've been following this light for a while now, and I just felt that by now 200 lumens should be expected. Maybe you don't need this amount of lumens, but if you did need it at least it would be available. A 20 lumen increase with no additional run time seems less then stellar to me.


----------



## bluebonnet (Aug 19, 2012)

The T1A Titan is a great performer that I use for close-up indoor needs. Initially, I got hung up on maximum lumen output and now I realize that was a mistake on my part. This light is actually in a niche class all to itself simply because of the UI. I just can't say enough good things about the Titan except I think it was well worth it...and then some. I'll never sell it.


----------



## nbp (Aug 19, 2012)

brianna said:


> I am just frustrated. I've been following this light for a while now, and I just felt that by now 200 lumens should be expected. Maybe you don't need this amount of lumens, but if you did need it at least it would be available. A 20 lumen increase with no additional run time seems less then stellar to me.



Fair enough. 

Partly it is a function too of the emitter used. To achieve the smooth floody beam this light does so well, they are still using a SSC P4, one of my favorites BTW. However, that emitter simply won't do 200 lms. I think increasing to those outputs will require a different emitter and thus considerable redesign of the reflector and maybe the head entirely. I don't know if it is worth it for SF to do this. ??? :shrug:


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 19, 2012)

I just don't understand why you are frustrated. The light is what it has always been. It has never claimed to be a "tactical" light nor tried to be. It is marketed and sold as a key-ring type light for personal use. It's got the best low level variable output of any light out there and a decent high. 

I agree that the LED used really sucks and I can't understand why SF still uses a SSC P4 led. I've modded every T1A I've owned to either a XP-G or a XM-L and been much happier with the output (better binned and brighter too).

If you are looking for a tactical light with the same features as the T1A but with a tactical option then you should buy a RRT-01. It's got the same low-level output (even lower) and will blow you away with 500 shot term lumens.


----------



## brianna (Aug 19, 2012)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I just don't understand why you are frustrated.
> I agree that the LED used really sucks and I can't understand why SF still uses a SSC P4 led. I've modded every T1A I've owned to either a XP-G or a XM-L and been much happier with the output (better binned and brighter too).



You seem to understand why I am frustrated!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 4, 2012)

I now have one of these things coming to me (thanks to CPFM) so I guess I'll see what the fuss is about. I've always liked the SF ring interface, so much so I still use a 2005 LuxV U2 daily. But I'm also not big on SSC P4 blue tints. This should be interesting, anyway. Going to have to do battle with my old E1L for pocket-light honors. Honestly I'd really like an HDS Rotary but those things cost an arm and a leg.

I'd agree from everything I've read the T1A was almost never objectively worth the retail price. Surefire comes out with technology demonstrators now and then (U2, Kroma, Titan, Beast II, UB3T, etc.) and prices them accordingly for the hardcore SF fans who'll pay for the sake of their art. It annoys me but I can't fault them for it. On the other hand, what I can fault them for is using this cold, outdated emitter in such an exclusive light. I'm guessing SF must have gotten left holding the bag on a lot of SSC P4s some time in the late '00s. They've put them into all kinds of things they're poorly suited for, like the U2A, and the P60L drop-ins which were awful.


----------



## Kestrel (Sep 4, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> I now have one of these things coming to me (thanks to CPFM) so I guess I'll see what the fuss is about. I've always liked the SF ring interface, so much so I still use a 2005 LuxV U2 daily. But I'm also not big on SSC P4 blue tints. This should be interesting, anyway. [...]



Good catch on that T1A, I actually saw that thread prior to your post and considered it.
I would have purchased it if I didn't have one already, but I seldom use mine (too bluish) and what would I do with a second one? :thinking:
At any rate, $75 for a well-used one was a steal.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 8, 2012)

Titan in the mail today. Initial impressions: Not as warm as my non-Cree lights, but not "angry blue" like the SF P60L or U2A I have. Cool white I guess I'd say. The interface is outstanding and the tailcap isn't as weak feeling as I was expecting from this thread. Warms up quickly.

Not yet sold on this over my E1L but time will tell.


----------



## dchao (Sep 8, 2012)

It is still worth a second look at T1A, if you don't like the 1 Gen one.

- Better tint than the original (natural in the center, spill has blue tint)
- More useful light, still a lots of spill, but now more useful in the medium range
- Longer runtime
- Runs Cooler
- Still compatible with AW IMR 16340


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 8, 2012)

Man, this thing gets warm really fast. The output range seems a little silly to me. The lowest 40% or so would really only be useful if you were locked in a bank vault or something.


----------



## nbp (Sep 8, 2012)

Give it a few days, it'll grow on you. I promise. 


I have used mine for a bedside light/tooling around the house light for a long time; super low low for getting up at night, but plenty on high for a bump in the night too.


----------



## bansuri (Sep 9, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> Man, this thing gets warm really fast. The output range seems a little silly to me. The lowest 40% or so would really only be useful if you were locked in a bank vault or something.



If you decide to give up on it I'll give you what you paid + shipping and PP fees.
Just drop me a line.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 9, 2012)

ABTOMAT said:


> The lowest 40% or so would really only be useful if you were locked in a bank vault or something.



sounds like right up the typical CPFers alley lol given our crafts hahah

but i'm sorry you don't like it too much 

also all T1As take CR123s, right? I coulda sworn I saw a CR2 one once


----------



## archimedes (Sep 9, 2012)

tobrien said:


> ....also all T1As take CR123s, right? I coulda sworn I saw a CR2 one once



Probably thinking of the original limited-edition SureFire Titan T1 (not T1A), which was a CR2-powered torch in titanium ....


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 9, 2012)

tobrien said:


> but i'm sorry you don't like it too much



I don't dislike it. It's awesome overall, but the progression of the control ring seems on the useless side to me. People always talk about the Innova X5 as a dim, go-to-the-bathroom-at-night type flashlight and the T1A starts off so far below that you can barely tell it's turned on.

My Lux V U2 had a good control range I wish SF had kept. But then the P4 U2A went to an arrangement like the T1A. Low, low, low, low, medium, bright.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Sep 9, 2012)

ABTOMAT

what you are describing is exactly right and the way the T1A works. It's a very slow and gradual low mode and then gets bright pretty quick. If you compare this to the other infinite variable level twisties out there you will start to find that they tend to not spend enough time in the very low end. They increase too abruptly and sometimes a bit hard to find a good low level. Then you get to appreciate the ~270 degree turn of the t1a head. You never have too much light all at once and for those of us who are low light lovers having that much control over the small adjustments of low level light is just awesome. 

The only other variable light that can go that low is the rrt01 but it ramps up much more quickly.

I hope you get to appreciate what you have as much as all us other owners do.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Sep 9, 2012)

I do appreciate it. I think it might be catering to a specific market I'm not part of. I don't spend a lot of time in the 0-5 lumen range. 270 degrees doesn't do a lot of good if you want to work in the last 40.

Reminds me of a guy I talked to once who was talking about how exciting light-wind sailboat racing was. How you'd have to use smoke from a lit cigarette to tell where the wind was while you were barely moving.


----------



## beach honda (Sep 10, 2012)

I sold my JetBeam TCR-1 to fund a SF M3 purchase and don't regret it one bit. I still have my T1a that Run4JC sold me and it will never leave my collection. It is perfect for my nighttime around the house duties. It allows me to use the restroom without turning the light on and ruining my night adapted vision. Or how about checking on the baby? Sure, I also have the red low on my HDS 85Tr, but the dial-a-brightness is fantastic. My only complaint is lack of proper color rendition. I don't use this light for sheer power. It's strictly dedicated to my low light activities. So yes, this light fills a niche that I use often. But never fear, it will soon take a trip to Milky's spa for an emitter and heatsink upgrade, where my only concern lies with voiding the warranty, but the light has so far proven itself to be dependable to the point I don't feel I will need to utilize the warranty.

My 2 pennies :shrug:


----------



## doctordun (Dec 7, 2012)

If surefire would lower the price about $100, I would get one. I keep coming back to their web site and wishing that I could justify the price.
I just don't quite understand why this small light is so expensive.


----------



## nbp (Dec 7, 2012)

Theres a LNIB T1A for sale in the MP for a decent price now. Not mine but it looked nice. One of my favorite lights, and the best bedside light I've ever tried.


----------



## jonesy (Jan 21, 2013)

Well, I started this thread, so I thought I should update it. I finally gave in and ordered a new T1A Titan! I wanted a high-end EDC pocket light with great build quality and a more floody beam, and this seems like the best option for me. This will be my first variably controlled light, so it should be interesting. The main downer for me will be the lack of tail standing, but I'm sure I'll survive. 

Thank you to everyone who commented and gave suggestions. I'm replacing a high-cri 4-7 Mini123, which has been my EDC for months, with the T1A, so we'll see how it goes. I'll try to post some pics when I get it!


----------



## doctordun (Jan 21, 2013)

Looking forward to your review. The cost factor is what's holding me back.


----------



## kelmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I just purchased a user on the Marketplace. It will be my beer drinking light. I will attach it to a "church key" so I can always find and open my favorite barely pop!

Life is good!!!


----------



## jonesy (Jan 23, 2013)

Surefire T1A

I finally received the new T1A and I have to say that I'm quite impressed. It's exactly what I was expecting it to be, thanks to all the great write-ups that have been posted before. The lowest level is so low it makes the Novatac and the Zebralight look ridiculously bright by comparison- I've never owned a variable light before, let alone one that I can look directly into the LED without blinding myself. I have to say I'm already in love with the UI. This is a light I can hand to my wife or family and it needs absolutely no explanation on its operation. Always starts on low, gets to high with a quick twist, and there's no real chance of accidental blindness. My Zebralight has caught me off guard by jumping to high while trying to use it in a sleep-induced state (as has the Mini 123- loose threads), and the mutterings of discontent from others are things I generally try to avoid. 

The build quality is exemplary and what I would expect for a light of this price. Even and well matching HA, it has a solidity that imbues confidence, and the dial is very nicely weighted and consistent throughout the travel. I did notice that if I want to get the lowest possible level I need to turn it past the indent a 1/16 of a turn, then dial it back towards the off position. Not sure if this was a "feature" I just need to get adjusted to or a flaw, but either way, it's repeatable every time I turn on the light, not something I could say for my previously owned QTC-equipped Peaks (Logan and Eiger). 

As to the beam, a thrower it is not, but if you actually use your lights for more than annoying your neighbors down the street with your aspheric monsters (and yet, I still want one!), this one has great utility. A wide spill beam means you spend less time having to point it at objects. Mine happens to have a slightly blue tint, but I knew that going into it. It's definitely a cool white tint, which takes some getting used to again. My two most-used lights before this one was a high-cri Mini 123 and the Zebralight H31FW, and both are appreciably warmer and easier on the eyes compared to the Titan (at least to me). Mine came with a sticker claiming it is the 90 lumen model and I'd say that it's actually a bit brighter than that. Like many here, I don't just use or carry one, hence the Hound Dog or the E1B tucked in a coat pocket make for a reliable, tough, and somewhat compact EDC lighting duo. 

I can't really carry a lot of gear on my person during work hours but I'll be putting it through its paces as my main EDC light, shown here with what I use every day. For the last few months I've used nothing but my Paramilitary 2 with ti STR clip and Maxmadco pen and I honestly can't see those being changed any time soon, if ever. The Titan has a lot to live up to, but I think it's up to the challenge. 







Macro shot of emitter at lowest level. 









From Left: Malkoff Hound Dog, Surefire E1B, Novatac 120P, Zebralight H31FW, 4-7 Mini 123 HiCri, Titan T1A. 





My (Possible) EDC Trio: MaxMadco SS Bolt action pen, T1A, Spyderco PM2 with STR Ti clip (yes, I'm a lefty)


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 23, 2013)

Good review, jonesy. 
I've had my T1A for a few years now, it does make a good bedside light.
I confess that I would use it more if it had a clicky in the tailcap though ...


----------



## nbp (Jan 23, 2013)

Awesome! I'm really glad to hear that you like it; it's always fun when you throw your support behind something and it turns out. I think if you need great functionality in a small package, you will be very happy with it as an EDC and likewise, as Kestrel said, it's unsurpassed as a bedside light. :thumbsup:


----------



## chartmarker (Jan 23, 2013)

I like the clip you have on your T1A, can you tell me more about it?.


----------



## WarriorOfLight (Jan 24, 2013)

chartmarker said:


> I like the clip you have on your T1A, can you tell me more about it?.



Should be this clip I guess:
http://www.lighthound.com/TEC-Acces...Clip--Stainless-Steel-Pocket-Clip_p_3470.html


----------



## chartmarker (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you, its a nice clip and should work well for me.


----------



## blocher65 (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm looking to mod my Titan. Its the older 70 lumen model. I want more output, can this be done? Anybody do this?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## chainring (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm looking for a convenient way to carry the Titan - wish it had a clip! There's a pic in this thread showing a pocket clip that is made to go on a keyring, which might work fairly well...anyone know where to find those? I'd pm him, but I'm new and it doesn't appear to be an option for me? Thanks!


----------



## 880arm (Apr 26, 2013)

chainring said:


> I'm looking for a convenient way to carry the Titan - wish it had a clip! There's a pic in this thread showing a pocket clip that is made to go on a keyring, which might work fairly well...anyone know where to find those? I'd pm him, but I'm new and it doesn't appear to be an option for me? Thanks!



:welcome: Check out post #142, just a few above yours. It has a link to the TEC suspension clip.


----------



## RobertM (Jul 25, 2013)

I've owned a T1A Titan since early 2010 and have enjoying using it quite a bit. With SF recently deciding to discontinue them, I decided to buy a spare (or two ).

A few things I've notice between the new one(s) and the older one:

- New one definitely appears brighter
- New one definitely has a more pronounced hot spot (this I'm sure is contributing to it also appearing brighter) and the emitter is visibly higher up in the reflector
- Older one appears to go just slightly lower on its lowest setting than the new one
- Beam tint is nearly identical (cool, but not angry blue), but I'm pretty sure that my older one has exceptionally good tint compared to other T1As of similar vintage
- New one's rotating selector ring is much stiffer and almost "gritty" feeling compared to the older one which has been smooth-as-butter since new; the ring on the new one is almost too tight to operate the light with one hand
- New one feels as if it has a slight indent in the selector ring when changing output from max down to a lower setting


To others who have fairly new Titans, do your selector rings seems pretty tight? How about the slight indent feeling from the max position (not from min like they are suppose to have, but from max)?

-Robert


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 25, 2013)

Mine was very tight when I bought it a couple of years ago. After a few days of rotating the head, it has been buttery smooth from then on.


----------



## doctordun (Jul 25, 2013)

Is Surefire replacing the T1A with something else?


----------



## AZPops (Jul 25, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Mine was very tight when I bought it a couple of years ago. After a few days of rotating the head, it has been buttery smooth from then on.




Same here, the detente / intent on mine goes from off to detente / intent (?...lol) all the way to high. No other detente / intent, or any other tent other then returning to off! .... LOL


----------



## RobertM (Jul 25, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> Mine was very tight when I bought it a couple of years ago. After a few days of rotating the head, it has been buttery smooth from then on.





AZPops said:


> Same here, the detente / intent on mine goes from off to detente / intent (?...lol) all the way to high. No other detente / intent, or any other tent other then returning to off! .... LOL



It's encouraging to hear that both of your T1A Titans loosened up after some time. I'm still not too sure about the detent on max with mine. I'm still curious if anyone else has experienced this with his or her light.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 25, 2013)

NO! not worth it.

(Now hurry up & discontinue them, so I can buy one half price from lapolicegear and b&h etc.)


----------



## nbp (Jul 25, 2013)

RobertM said:


> It's encouraging to hear that both of your T1A Titans loosened up after some time. I'm still not too sure about the detent on max with mine. I'm still curious if anyone else has experienced this with his or her light.



Not sure if you are only talking about the newer ones or all T1As, but mine (few years old) only has the detent at the 'off' position, not the max position. A change in the new ones perhaps?


----------



## kelmo (Jul 27, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> NO! not worth it.
> 
> (Now hurry up & discontinue them, so I can buy one half price from lapolicegear and b&h etc.)



That made me laugh!

I bought a 70 lumen variant used and the controller went crazy on me. The output wouldn't remain steady, better described as a pulsing beam. I ended up sending it back to Surefire twice and they replaced the guts with the 90 lumen variant. The 90 lumen version has an auto shutoff after 5 minutes on the lower output settings. The original parts did not have this feature.

kelmo


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 27, 2013)

kelmo said:


> That made me laugh!
> 
> I bought a 70 lumen variant used and the controller went crazy on me. The output wouldn't remain steady, better described as a pulsing beam. I ended up sending it back to Surefire twice and they replaced the guts with the 90 lumen variant. The 90 lumen version has an auto shutoff after 5 minutes on the lower output settings. The original parts did not have this feature.
> Mine is the 70 lumen variant and it shut down at 5 min on the lower output. Maybe it is because you had a lemon with the older gut?
> kelmo


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jul 27, 2013)

kelmo said:


> ...The 90 lumen version has an auto shutoff after 5 minutes on the lower output settings. The original parts did not have this feature....
> 
> kelmo



Actually the T1A has always had this feature to prevent battery drain in the case of turn on in the pocket. It was a very nice feature to have and only showed more how well thought out the SureFire T1A design is.

If anyone has ever opened this light open to change the LED or do any work on it they know how over-engineered the T1A light it. It is an amazing stack of tiered PCBs and with pots and inductors. I wouldn't be surprised if half of the driver electronics are redundant in the design.


----------



## Brasso (Jul 27, 2013)

Do the new ones have a nicer tint? I had an older one once but it would have been more appropriate to call it a blue led instead of white. If they have fixed that I think I might consider another one.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 27, 2013)

Brasso said:


> Do the new ones have a nicer tint? I had an older one once but it would have been more appropriate to call it a blue led instead of white. If they have fixed that I think I might consider another one.



I'm late to the party on the Titan as I just got mine yesterday. I actually placed my order a week or so before they were discontinued and I decided to let it ride on backorder to see what would happen. True to their word, it looks like they got a few more in and mine shipped earlier this week.

It is cool but nothing like some of the others I have heard about.


----------



## Brasso (Jul 27, 2013)

If that is a true representation, then it looks a lot better than the earlier ones. Thanks.

Where did you get yours?


----------



## pjandyho (Jul 27, 2013)

The tint on my 70 lumen model looks almost identical to the one from 880arm.


----------



## 880arm (Jul 27, 2013)

Brasso said:


> If that is a true representation, then it looks a lot better than the earlier ones. Thanks.
> 
> Where did you get yours?



Sorry about that. I meant to mention in the first post that it came directly from SureFire. I placed the order about 6 weeks ago and when the rest of my order shipped I received notification that the Titan was on backorder. When I inquired about availability I was told it would be around the first of August. Since I placed the order with a discount coupon and I hadn't been charged yet for the Titan, I decided to wait and see what would happen. 

Even though they aren't listed on their site now you could try giving Customer Service a call and maybe they could sell you one from the "latest" (maybe the last?) batch.

The photo is pretty accurate. It's a cool white beam but not what I would consider to be blue at all. And if it's only 90 lumens on high, I'm a monkey's uncle :naughty:


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh crap they're actually already discontinued. Guess that means this is about as cheap as we'll see them. I was dreaming about a bill.

Does the latest version have any designation on the light itself, or just the box? Or at all?


----------



## RobertM (Jul 29, 2013)

leon2245 said:


> Oh crap they're actually already discontinued. Guess that means this is about as cheap as we'll see them. I was dreaming about a bill.
> 
> Does the latest version have any designation on the light itself, or just the box? Or at all?


There is a sticker on the box stating it's the 90 lumen version.

-Robert


----------



## RobertM (Aug 9, 2013)

Brasso said:


> If that is a true representation, then it looks a lot better than the earlier ones. Thanks.
> 
> Where did you get yours?



The two that I just recently ordered were from B&H. They still have them in stock and a B&H customer service rep I spoke with said that they still expect additional shipment(s) from SF.

The newer (90 lumen) T1A's definitely have better tint than some of the earlier ones that were nearly blue. These are still cool tinted, but really not too bad.


----------



## doctordun (Aug 9, 2013)

Love to have one, but the price holds me back.


----------



## 01foreman400 (Nov 15, 2013)

I just got one in the mail today. So far I like it. It would be nice if it were a little brighter but it will suit my needs as is. The box had a sticker on it that said 90 lumens but on the side of the box it still said 70 lumens.


----------



## Illumination (Nov 16, 2013)

Another great opportunity missed by Surefire... too many of their lights are great on paper with LEDs so far behind the times.

With a Led upgrade they can make these brighter and longer lasting -- and if they really wanted to cater to flashaholics (which they probably do not), they could just add a nichia 219 and make a perfect edc light.


----------



## tobrien (Dec 20, 2013)

I just bought one on amazon's marketplace for $103.95. I'm really looking forward to it because this was one of those SF lights that was out of my price range when it was "current" 

Here's to hoping this is as good as I think it'll be!


----------



## AVService (Dec 20, 2013)

tobrien said:


> I just bought one on amazon's marketplace for $103.95. I'm really looking forward to it because this was one of those SF lights that was out of my price range when it was "current"
> 
> Here's to hoping this is as good as I think it'll be!



Me Too!

Botach has then for $99.00 and I have 2 scheduled for delivery on Christmas Eve?
We will see?

At long last they are priced right for me and I am thinking I will like them just fine too!


----------



## choombak (Jan 13, 2014)

I got one on a whim from Boatch, and its the 90 lm version. I am pleasantly surprised at quality, size, and output of this light. I purchased another from Boatch immediately, since another few years and this would be a very hard to find gem. It is indeed a gem of a light - the ramping from 1 lm to max is very consistent, and the beam is absolutely artifact free (has a very slight purple tinge though). Shutting off the light (minimum to off) requires a bit more force than the consistency of highest to lowest setting ramp down. The lanyard and the gate clip are anodized (?) black and of top quality. Single-handed operation is possible immediately after washing hands with soap - any amount of oil renders single-handed operation useless.  For the current close-out price of $99 (~$108 for California folks), I'd say it is a steal and definitely a must buy. Here are a few photos:


----------



## Z-Tab (Jan 18, 2014)

eBay price is down to $89 shipped. I picked up two, which puts my current total at three. I'll definitely keep the one with the best tint, may see about modding the other two if I don't just lock them up for the future.

Surefire's 2014 catalog makes it look like they're getting out of EDC altogether. Get your T1As before they become impossible to find.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Jan 18, 2014)

Man you guys are getting these for some great prices. I bought a few back when they first announced the discontinue and, well, I feel like a really paid way too much. That's okay, I guess. I've got two of these brand new stored away for when the mood strikes to do some serious modding.


----------



## nbp (Jan 18, 2014)

Man you guys are making me think I need to buy an extra just in case. I really don't ever want to be without one!


----------



## nightshade (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep, I also purchased two at the $90 price. I put a USVOH in one years back for a co-worker (with fewer children and deeper pockets than I  ) that came out really nice. Many thanks to member *Laser* for sharing with CPF the disassembly how-to . I have a few USVOH emitters left, but a XML will most probably end up in one. Hoping to find time around April to do it, work is hectic and it isn't a quick mod.


----------



## ganymede (Jan 18, 2014)

Z-Tab said:


> eBay price is down to $89 shipped. I picked up two, which puts my current total at three. I'll definitely keep the one with the best tint, may see about modding the other two if I don't just lock them up for the future.
> 
> Surefire's 2014 catalog makes it look like they're getting out of EDC altogether. Get your T1As before they become impossible to find.



Argggghhh! Must resist!


----------



## slntdth93 (Jan 18, 2014)

I caved in.
Surefires are quite the nice piece of kit although


----------



## Sean (Jan 18, 2014)

I also picked one up for $89. Glad I waited.


----------



## AZPops (Jan 18, 2014)

nbp said:


> *Man you guys are making me think I need to buy an extra just in case.* I really don't ever want to be without one!




Yeah, same here! At $89.00 buck-ah-roohs! .... I caved, .... an ordered one from Boatch a few minutes ago! ....  ..... LOL


This one is going in the safe!


----------



## AZPops (Jan 18, 2014)

ganymede said:


> Argggghhh! Must resist!




Just do what a few us did! An just *DO IT, DO IT, DO IT*! ... LOL


----------



## ganymede (Jan 19, 2014)

AZPops said:


> Just do what a few us did! An just *DO IT, DO IT, DO IT*! ... LOL



Peer pressure!! Just bought a bunch of SF over the holidays including the UB3T and E1B 30th Anniversary set from Botach... Oh man, my wife is going to kill me...


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 19, 2014)

ganymede said:


> Oh man, my wife is going to kill me...


Really? Some things are just worth dying for you know? 

Jokes aside, I am quite tempted by this deal with the T1A. Not sure if I should spend on another one. Certainly not the type who will buy multiple pieces of the same thing.


----------



## 880arm (Jan 19, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> . . . Certainly not the type who will buy multiple pieces of the same thing.



It's not like they are all *exactly *the same. They all have different serial numbers


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 19, 2014)

880arm said:


> It's not like they are all *exactly *the same. They all have different serial numbers


Sure! If it happens to spot the same serial number as the LX2 which I regrettably sold off... 6699. Arrrrrrrrgh!


----------



## AVService (Jan 19, 2014)

880arm said:


> It's not like they are all *exactly *the same. They all have different serial numbers


Well the 2 that I got recently also have drastically different tints.....so you have that going for you too!


----------



## archimedes (Jan 19, 2014)

AVService said:


> Well the 2 that I got recently also have drastically different tints.....so you have that going for you too!



If anyone gets one with a tint that they find too *warm* ... please PM me :devil:


----------



## hron61 (Jan 19, 2014)

sorry arch, i dont have a warm one.

how about this number?
sorry its dirty, its a user.


----------



## AZPops (Jan 19, 2014)

OK, you guys got me curious. What's with the serial number thing? ... or is it, the thing with the serial numbers? ...... :tinfoil:


----------



## ganymede (Jan 19, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Certainly not the type who will buy multiple pieces of the same thing.



Andy,

I'm your opposite, I hoard...


----------



## 880arm (Jan 19, 2014)

AZPops said:


> OK, you guys got me curious. What's with the serial number thing? ... or is it, the thing with the serial numbers? ...... :tinfoil:



I think it's just the thing with serial numbers


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol guys! Ok the serial number thing was a joke.

ganymede, I hoard too but of different makes and brands. Been trying to remind myself not to get into this hoarding habit but it is almost difficult with all the good stuff coming up once in awhile.


----------



## Sean (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got one of the newer "90 lumen" Titan T1A's and tested it's brightness. According to my set-up it's putting out 125-130 lumens with a CR123 lithium primary. While tint is going to vary, mine is much better than the original 70 lumen T1A. The old one was very cool blue. The new one is much more pleasant, slightly violet in the center with a slightly greenish corona. Very happy with this newer version of the Titan.


----------



## AZPops (Jan 24, 2014)

Sean said:


> Just got one of the newer "90 lumen" Titan T1A's and tested it's brightness. According to my set-up it's putting out 125-130 lumens with a CR123 lithium primary. While tint is going to vary, mine is much better than the original 70 lumen T1A. The old one was very cool blue. The new one is much more pleasant, slightly violet in the center with a slightly greenish corona. Very happy with this newer version of the Titan.




Good to know, the back up T!A I ordered should be here this evening.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Feb 26, 2014)

83.50 shipped on Ebay, get em' while you can...


----------



## MBentz (Feb 26, 2014)

LumensMaximus said:


> 83.50 shipped on Ebay, get em' while you can...



Botach has earned a reputation for selling fakes. Granted it had nothing to do with SureFire. I'd be extremely cautious.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Feb 26, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Botach has earned a reputation for selling fakes. Granted it had nothing to do with SureFire. I'd be extremely cautious.



I purchased 3 when they were 99.00 and they were all good...


----------



## MBentz (Feb 26, 2014)

LumensMaximus said:


> I purchased 3 when they were 99.00 and they were all good...



Are you sure? Have they been sent to SureFire before? I'd love to purchase one but their reputation makes me nervous.


----------



## LumensMaximus (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know about sent to Surefire but I just opened one of the new boxes and it looks right as rain. I have an older one, the 70 lumen model but the new ones they're selling are 90 lumen models. It has a s/f batt good till 2/23 inside and looks the same. I'd grab one, they do have a 30 day money back listed in the auction. They must have purchased quite a quanity to offer that price.


----------



## MBentz (Feb 26, 2014)

LumensMaximus said:


> I don't know about sent to Surefire but I just opened one of the new boxes and it looks right as rain. I have an older one, the 70 lumen model but the new ones they're selling are 90 lumen models. It has a s/f batt good till 2/23 inside and looks the same. I'd grab one, they do have a 30 day money back listed in the auction. They must have purchased quite a quanity to offer that price.



Curiosity killed the cat. I snagged one.


----------



## Sean (Feb 26, 2014)

I've been "handling" Surefire products for over 10 years. These are real.

Are they no longer $83.50?


----------



## LumensMaximus (Feb 27, 2014)

Just checked and it looks like they're back to 99.95 for now...still a good buy IMO, they sold 310 so far.


----------



## AVService (Feb 27, 2014)

I have been using mine every day now since I got them and am in love!
Crazy I am sure but the variable output is just so handy for me.


----------



## sovereign (Feb 27, 2014)

LumensMaximus said:


> Just checked and it looks like they're back to 99.95 for now...still a good buy IMO, they sold 310 so far.



I bought one and then another when they were at 89.95. I thought that would be the bottom! Both with 90 lumen stickers on the boxes and 2023 dated batteries. If these are fakes well "I'll be!" The UB3T I bought from them for $164 appears real as well.


----------



## redryder (Feb 27, 2014)

MBentz said:


> Botach has earned a reputation for selling fakes. Granted it had nothing to do with SureFire. I'd be extremely cautious.



Seems like it would be difficult to fake a Titan T1A.


----------



## Z-Tab (Feb 27, 2014)

The two I bought are real. It would cost a lot of money to build a fake T1A with believable box and accessories and identical function to the original, likely more than could possibly be recouped after all the other costs were factored into the <$90 price. 

Surefire discontinued the T1A, this is a clearance sale. The same kind of deep discounts were seen a couple of years ago when they discontinued most of their incans.


----------



## MBentz (Feb 27, 2014)

redryder said:


> Seems like it would be difficult to fake a Titan T1A.



I think you underestimate the amount of fake stuff that comes from Asia. 

Anyhow, I'm glad people are posting positive reviews of this. I'm excited to receive mine!


----------



## Sean (Feb 28, 2014)

MBentz said:


> I think you underestimate the amount of fake stuff that comes from Asia.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm glad people are posting positive reviews of this. I'm excited to receive mine!



True, there are fakes that look pretty close to the real thing on ebay that ship from China! But the T1A from Botach isn't one of them.


----------



## nbp (Mar 5, 2014)

Are all the cheap T1As gone? I'm kinda regretting not picking up a spare when they were plentiful.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 5, 2014)

nbp said:


> Are all the cheap T1As gone? I'm kinda regretting not picking up a spare when they were plentiful.


The last I checked about a couple of days ago, there are only 3 left. Not surprising that they are gone. I was about to pay for it but thought against it. I am happy with my 70 lumen T1A and I guess I could use the cash somewhere.


----------



## Craig K (Mar 8, 2014)

I just purchased a 90 lumen T1A Titan I got it from Ebay but I had to pay $170.00 looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Stainz (Mar 8, 2014)

The C-note Titans from Botach apparently are gone, their evil-bay ad ran out 3-1 and they still haven't relisted. I've had mine for a couple of months - the 90 L variant - and it is fine. I wish I had bought a backup! Hind sight is 20-20 at any age. Congrats to those of you who took advantage of the closeout price.

Stainz


----------



## AVService (Mar 8, 2014)

I got 2 from Botach and they are quickly becoming one of my favorite lights.

I like how low they can start off,so low that I can not see any beam where I am in light but plenty bright enough on that setting once I am dark adjusted.

I have been using one of them at night in the dark around the house and when camping hanging in my RV and I am still on the original battery too.

Just a great little light,still pricey for what it is but also a great value for me.


----------



## Hightower (Oct 20, 2020)

6 years forward and I bought a T1A Titan (NOS). Really like it


BR

Michael


----------



## Flashlike (Oct 20, 2020)

Hightower said:


> 6 years forward and I bought a T1A Titan (NOS). Really like it
> 
> 
> BR
> ...



*Hightower* I believe what you purchased was one of the original Surefire Titan flashlights -- not the Surefire T1A. 
Very nice acquisition, though! :thumbsup:


----------



## nightshade (Oct 21, 2020)

The SF Titan drivers can be a monumental PITA to work on, but, I absolutely and unequivocally admire the engineering and construction. You have to dig real deep to find the names of the engineers behind these marvels. Think about it, how many folks here actually know any of names of the brilliant folk who designed the drivers for the SF Titan, Liteflux LF series, NiteCore PD or the Jetbeam/Sunwayman magnetic ring lights? The real wizards behind the curtain. :bow:


----------

